# small cell plastic foundation



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Has anyone used the Dadant small cell plastic foundation? If so, how were your results?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm using some. The bees were already small cell. It's typical results for plastic. Most is drawn nicely and some is drawn out away from the surface of the plastic. I just cut it off so they can try again.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Bran,

In other words if you are using large cell bees you still have to go through the work of regressing. You can just scrap the plastic down and reuse. Most aren't lucky enough to have already regressed bees where as they should draw the stuff out like any plastic foundation. Till regressed you got your work cut out.

Clay


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Clayton is right, I should have elaborated. If you're doing a first regression, I'd use the wax because I think the bees will accept it better because they can more easily adjust it to what they want. And you can just scrap it when you go to the next regression. But if you have small cell bees, it's very nice foundation. It's the nicest looking plastic I've seen. Very nice cells and the "Y" in the bottom looks just like wax. If you look at most plastic it either has no "Y" or it's not very clear.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

I bought 60 sheets of it but so far am not very successful. Like everyone mentioned before if the bees are not already regressed, which mine are not, the acceptance is poor. They have build comb laterally in stripes up and down the foundation instead of outward.

Will evaluate more when I crack open the hives for fall maintenance and respond back.


----------

